# New to squirrel hunting



## KalvinKlein (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi everyone, I want to try my hand a squirrel hunting. I have a old tube fed marlin .22 with a scope. Does anyone know if it's ok to go to Pontiac lake rec area and highland rec area? Hunting starts in September correct? When does it end? Thank you everyone.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

sept 15th till march.

not sure on that area. welcome to a new passion. if you get an opportunity, and i highly recomend you search it out, try going out with the michigan squirrel dog association folks at least once. it's like a squirrel college education.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Have fun man it is exciting, not to mention pretty good table fair also. I like to sit still and call to them this seems to work best for me. And when I do kill I which most of the time I do I like to debone and shake and bake them. Good luck and I am not sure about them areas either.


----------



## KalvinKlein (Jun 20, 2008)

How do you call for them? I'll hunt anywhere in Oakland county.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

KalvinKlein said:


> How do you call for them? I'll hunt anywhere in Oakland county.
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


 if your going to sit or stalk a couple calls will work. one is a small mettal whistle that imitates a distress call. the other is a bellows call that does a squirrel bark and chatter. you can pick both up for under $20 so i'd have them... mine are about 35 years old ,,,its not like you will wear them out.
also you will want to learn squirrel sounds with your mouth if you get into it. 


pretty much any state or county parks in oakland are huntable and will hold squirrel. just check with the park first.


----------



## KalvinKlein (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm going to get my small game license next week and walk the woods. I'm getting really excited.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## downrange (Dec 25, 2010)

Squirrel hunting is a blast! It is also about the best rifle practice i can think of. Hot tip: Try the Remington Subsonic rounds in your gun. They wont scare everything outta the woods. 


Sometimes life is greasy.


----------



## KalvinKlein (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the info everyone! Now who has a great squirrel recipe? 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=253655:)


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

You'll get addicted, a 22 is fine it's great practice. My favorite time of the year is just about here! Good Luck and be safe.


----------

